

Google StreetView in UK goes live  - ftse
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7952317.stm

======
zitterbewegung
Maybe they can ask for all of the CCTV cameras to contribute to google so not
only do you have street view but you have building view.

------
streety
The user interface isn't very clear. There is no labelled link as you get for
satellite/map/terrain and even hovering over the little pegman doesn't bring
up a tool tip letting you know what it does when streetview is available. You
only get a tooltip when streetview isn't available and the pegman is greyed
out. Small changes could definitely make it better.

The route selection also seems a little odd. For example nothing available for
Princes Street in Edinburgh but some of the most obscure backstreets are
covered.

Having said that the odd route selection did mean I was able to locate my car
so it's not all bad.

~~~
andrew1
Looking at streets in London that are not included I wondered whether they're
not included for security reasons. Maybe there are government buildings on
Princes Street that the authorities don't want "them" to have pictures of..

~~~
ionfish
In general it appears that it's just roads that aren't publicly accessible
which one can't go down. It's not just Downing Street, for example, but a
bunch of pedestrianised places, presumably for the obvious reason that the
Street View car couldn't go down them.

~~~
streety
Parts of Princes Street are accessible to only buses and taxis but there are
also parts which are universally accessible which aren't covered.

------
furyg3
Street view is also live in the Netherlands today: Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Edam,
& Groningen are all I can find (the last two being a bit odd to begin with).

Still waiting on "Canal View" :)

~~~
LeChuck
I don't get Groningen either, but I'm not complaining. I can see my house! The
city of Groningen tends to lobby for these things quite a bit though I can't
see Google being influenced by these things.

As an aside, the pictures are from September last year as far as I can tell.

~~~
furyg3
I wonder how many other Hackers are in NL?

I've recently moved here from SF bay area and am looking for good networking
opportunities with other techies. Any fun gatherings you know of?

